# Uninstall Divx web player



## karolinao (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

How can I uninstall divx web player from a MacBook?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://labs.divx.com/node/16612#comment-36849

or

http://picotweet.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-fully-uninstall-divx-7-mac.html


----------

